# Business Development Manager Wanted



## abates (Sep 28, 2015)

This position will be responsible for supporting equipment sales through financing, while achieving sales growth and profitability of the company. Managing and developing the staff across Australia will also be a responsibility. The ideal candidate will have proven sales experience significant management experience, and the ability to develop sound, positive relationships with both internal and external clients. Interested person(s) should reply with their contact name and email address.


----------

